# just got back from my first cat show in over 10 years



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

I was kind of surprised by what I saw. Except for the Maine **** cats, all the breeds seem to have shrunk. I saw tiny persians, siamese, abyssinians, exotic shorthairs... there were more. I think line breeding is taking its tole on the vigor and vitality of purebred cats.
On the other hand, looking very much like they were on growth hormones were these Maine **** Cats. They filled the cages! 

I will behave myself and not mention the other changes that I saw. But such tiny little cats!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I haven't been to a cat show for a few years, but I didn't notice then that cats had appreciably "shrunk" from years ago. A lot of cats shown are usually quite young, kitten class up to 8months, adults to maybe 1 year. Some breeds don't really fill out until they're 2 y.o. or older. Quite a few breeders show to get their Ch. or Gr.Ch. and then retire the cat, who may be only 1 yr. old for breeding. Some adult males can't be shown once they're over a year old, as they're bothered by scent of female in heat (tho once isn't supposed to be shown,it happens!) or other whole males who have sprayed their cage curtains. So what you are likely seeing are kittens and young cats that haven't really completely matured. If you go through your show catalogue, where date of birth is given for all entries, you may not find many cats over the age of 2. Of course some breeds are more "petite" than others, e.g. Singapura and Korat, whereas as you mention especially Maine Coons, tho Norwegian Forest Cats and Chartreaux are larger cats.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

I was comparing the cats I saw to the cats I saw in shows 20 and 30 years ago. They had the same show practices as now, Younger cats are in the show. yes, some breeds are more petite than others, but in my former life (in the late 1970's) i did breed abyssinians for a while and they were a medium to large sized cat with a plush coat. Look at them now...


----------



## slashboy (Aug 31, 2010)

That's so interesting. I've only recently started following cats and gone to my first show so I can't comment on the size issue. As a newcomer, it does seem that many (though not all) of the larger breeds are the more "natural" with a wider gene pool -- Maine ****, Norwegian Forest Cat, Siberian, Chartreux, British Shorthair.

Breeding is fascinating to me because it is subjective. Standards change. But, I wouldn't be surprised if there was some sort of maybe even unconscious move towards smaller animals. You can see in dogs the popularity of creating "mini" breeds. And, in some ways, the change of standards for Persians and Siamese both are moving towards "refined" or "cute"...which are other words for small.

I'm sure there are breeders here who are much more knowledgeable than I am and can shed more light on this for you.

Meanwhile, I love big cats. I am obsessed with Norwegian Forest Cats, Chartreux, and British Shorthairs.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

are british shorthairs and chartreux big cats too?


----------



## slashboy (Aug 31, 2010)

according to ones i've seen and research i've done...chartreux and british shorthair males are maybe 12-15 lbs. so not as big as a maine **** or ragdoll...but definitely sturdy.


----------

